# dual console salt water boat for walleye trolling



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I currently have an 18' aluminum that I primarily use on Erie trolling. I have a kicker and recently addded a Terrova and absolutely love it. The hands free trolling and the spot lock are just awesome and now I can't imagine not having it. 
I have been looking to upgrade my boat to something more comfortable for big water and was almost set on a Ranger Reata or a Starcraft 2050STX, but lately my wife and kids have been showing a lot more interest in boating / watersports.
So now I want something that I can troll with control yet they will be comfortable in. There are a lot of good looking dual console "saltwater" boats on the market now that look like a great compromise of fishability and comfort (and big water capable). Grady White Freedom 205 and Robalo R207 being good examples. The problem is, I want a Terrova! Has anyone heard of a bow mount successfully being installed on this type of boat? I know Minn Kota has a special order 72" shaft for the 112 now. 
I don't get why no manufacturer has designed this style of boat, but with storage for 3 TM batteries as well as better rod storage. Also with a place to mount the TM without the anchor box getting in the way. I would think there has to be a market for that besides just me. 
Long post, but I though maybe someone knows of something I am overlooking. 

I appreciate any comments!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes!!! I have a sea pro 190 dc and have a 70lb power drive converted to ipilot and trolled 1.5 with the wind 7 hrs on just the power drive and it did just fine, now I added the kicker and it's perfect


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Da-animal so it sounds like I might be on the right path. I assume your motor stays in the water all right. Do you keep your batteries up front?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes I have no problem of it coming out, I have a 60" shaft, I believe they have longer now(mines an older model). Yes both my batteries are mounted in front, 2 29 series batteries


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I can tell you a DC is the perfect blend of family fun and fishing boat. I've had my 215 Aquasport since 2007 and we have loads of memories with kids and friends playing on her during the Summer. Kids love to be in the bow and you should see how I look coming into the cut with 6 kids in the bow at times. A$$ end up high, no need to trim up motor. 

I was using a motor mount electric since I have a higher bow sprit and didn't want to mount an electric up there. I found I caught more fish in the Western Basin by using big motor to troll. Seemed like fish like the vibration or something. So now I pulled off the motor mount. 

To me the DC allows many more seats for people and space than the CC boats. I haven't really seen any drawbacks on Erie, but understand in the ocean fighting BIG fish, you do need to move around the whole boat. Hence the CC design is popular. There are many good DCs to look at now and others that I looked at when buying were KeyWest, Grady, Whaler, Edgewater,. I also think you can get better protection from rain and water spray in a DC if you need it. 

Have fun,
Rickerd


----------

